# Whats the origin of your AAM username?!



## Niallman (7 Mar 2008)

Just curious. Anyone have any interesting explanations for their AAM username? 
Mine is obviously my superhero alter-ego name!  Had it since I was a kid and have used it for usernames since.


----------



## ninsaga (7 Mar 2008)

Me..... well I've nothing to tell really.... nothing to add...... nin (as in no) saga (as in story).....


----------



## jonnyhotspur (7 Mar 2008)

Niallman said:


> Just curious. Anyone have any interesting explanations for their AAM username?


Nope


----------



## swordshead (7 Mar 2008)

Im from Swords...boring really  Actually to add to that is there any username that people think is cool..personally i like Caveat..sounds v noble or somethin!!


----------



## ney001 (7 Mar 2008)

jonnyhotspur said:


> Nope



Damn it - I had you down for a porn star or something


----------



## jonnyhotspur (7 Mar 2008)

ney001 said:


> Damn it - I had you down for a porn star or something


Nope

Mr. T can generate a name for you here:
http://www.brunching.com/mrtname.html


----------



## Caveat (7 Mar 2008)

swordshead said:


> personally i like Caveat..sounds v noble or somethin!!


 
Indeed.

And that's _*Sir *_Caveat to you young man.


----------



## The_Banker (7 Mar 2008)

Strangely enough... I work in a bank.


----------



## swordshead (7 Mar 2008)

Caveat said:


> to you young man.


eh hem...young girl if ye please! I must type like a boy!


----------



## jonnyhotspur (7 Mar 2008)

Caveat said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And that's _*Sir *_Caveat to you young man.



On this performance Caveat I think Mr T should generate a new name for you.


----------



## Caveat (7 Mar 2008)

swordshead said:


> eh hem...young girl if ye please! I must type like a boy!


 


Must be the 'head' reference - never known the fairer gender to refer to themselves as heads...


----------



## Jock04 (7 Mar 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Strangely enough... I work in a bank.


 

Well, there goes the Cockney rhyming slang theory..........

(only kiddin')


----------



## Purple (7 Mar 2008)

Niallman said:


> Just curious. Anyone have any interesting explanations for their AAM username?



No


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Mar 2008)

Sure? 


> Because purple dye was so difficult to obtain and expensive to produce, purple became the royal color in many parts of the world and is traditionally associated with royalty, power, and wealth.
> The name of the ancient city _Phoenicia_, or _Canaan_, means "Land of the Purple" and was the hub of the ancient purple dye industry. The Minoans, a recently-discovered ancient civilization on the now Greek island of Crete, are believed to be the first to produce purple dye.
> China's famous "Forbidden City" in modern Beijing is technically called "The Purple Forbidden City," a reference to a secret purple area in heaven thought to be centered near the north star.


----------



## z103 (7 Mar 2008)

> Because purple dye was so difficult to obtain and expensive to produce, purple became the royal color in many parts of the world and is traditionally associated with royalty, power, and wealth.


Did they not realise you could mix blood with a bit of blueberry juice?


----------



## Purple (7 Mar 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Sure?
> [/LIST]


You have me pegged.


----------



## so-crates (7 Mar 2008)

Hey Niallman, of course you did a search before posting a new thread 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61150


----------



## huskerdu (7 Mar 2008)

Homage to a great band


----------



## gongey (7 Mar 2008)

my surname shortened is linked to a banned substance used habitually by my old college heads. In cork it was called gonge, from day one they called me gongey..


----------



## Niallman (7 Mar 2008)

so-crates said:


> Hey Niallman, of course you did a search before posting a new thread
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61150



Doh! I can expect fifty lashes so from Clubman!


----------



## Graham_07 (7 Mar 2008)

The_Banker said:


> Strangely enough... I work in a bank.


 
And here was me thinking you were the money behind [broken link removed]


----------



## U2Fan (7 Mar 2008)

.....I am a fan of this new up and coming Dublin band called U2...they are going to be big one day!!!!


----------



## Teabag (7 Mar 2008)

I love tea.


----------



## lightup (7 Mar 2008)

I had that bloody Snow Patrol song stuck in my head the day I registered.

Damn, its stuck in my head again now!


----------



## cole (7 Mar 2008)

Red Wild Force Power Ranger.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (7 Mar 2008)

I like to tell you to stay classy.


----------



## DavyJones (7 Mar 2008)

lightup said:


> I had that bloody Snow Patrol song stuck in my head the day I registered.
> 
> Damn, its stuck in my head again now!


 

Cheers, stuck in my head now 
Was watching documentory on the Monkees, He's a cool dude


----------



## Joe1234 (8 Mar 2008)

U2Fan said:


> U2...they are going to be big one day!!!!



Let us know when


----------



## Simeon (8 Mar 2008)

After St. Simeon the Stylite ...... 
Possibly attention-seeking gone haywire.


----------



## Pique318 (10 Mar 2008)

My initials, PK, have the same pronunciation as the mascot of Mexico '86.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Seagull (10 Mar 2008)

Pique318 said:


> My initials, PK, have the same pronunciation as the mascot of Mexico '86.
> [broken link removed]


And there was I thinking you were easily annoyed.  So much for pronunciation.


----------



## REMFAN (10 Mar 2008)

U2Fan said:


> .....I am a fan of this new up and coming Dublin band called U2...they are going to be big one day!!!!


 
And I'm a fan of their main rivals, R.E.M., who are already big


----------



## r2d2 (10 Mar 2008)

I didn't feel C-3PO fully represented my hetrosexuality.  

Notwithstanding the above, r2d2 would like to advise that he is fully supportive of c-3po's sexual preference.  Droids can go up as well as down.....Said the actress to the bishop.... r2d2 and c-3po are governed by the Lucas Films regulator.


----------



## S.L.F (23 Mar 2008)

Stiff Little Fingers was one of my favorite bands growing up. Thus S.L.F


----------



## pc7 (24 Mar 2008)

I was in a room thinking of what I could put in as my user name looked around and there were 7 pc's in the room hence pc7 very boring!


----------



## Homer (26 Mar 2008)

Doh!


----------



## Sherman (26 Mar 2008)

Sherman McCoy, self-styled 'Master of the Universe' anti-hero of one of my favourite money-themed (and thus AAM appropriate!) books, The Bonfire of the Vanities.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 Mar 2008)

On another forum the admin bod played around with my username and came up with "Bubbly Scot" and it stuck. Apparently it's cos I'm bubbly and scottish...well, there's no "apparently" about the last part!

Got that Snow Patrol song in my head now!


----------



## lightup (26 Mar 2008)

Sorry! Now every time I post people will start humming!


----------



## gipimann (27 Mar 2008)

Mmmm mmmm mmmm


----------



## jonnyhotspur (28 Mar 2008)

gipimann said:


> Mmmm mmmm mmmm


Crash Test Dummies?


----------



## Simeon (28 Mar 2008)

gipimann said:


> Mmmm mmmm mmmm


Hey gipimann! Is this a brief intro to The Flight of the Bumblebee? Or is my tinnitus returning?


----------



## HelloJed (29 Mar 2008)

The main character (Daniel)'s computer password in _Microserfs_ by Douglas Coupland. 'Jed' being the name of Daniel's deceased younger brother - so that he thinks about Jed every day even though his family never discuss him.


----------



## Welfarite (1 Apr 2008)

Work in Social Welfare and hope to keep people on the right track ....or is it that I have been on the dole for the last 10 years???


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Work in Social Welfare and hope to keep people on the right track ....or is it that I have been on the dole for the last 10 years???


Or have you been doling out welfare?


----------



## Armada (1 Apr 2008)

Name of Laptop at that time.. Compaq Armada


----------



## Squonk (5 Apr 2008)

Early Genesis song
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squonk
and
http://www.last.fm/music/Genesis/_/Squonk


----------



## shootingstar (14 Apr 2008)

so-crates said:


> Hey Niallman, of course you did a search before posting a new thread
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61150



Yes indeed, excellent reading... made up by the brilliant moi...


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Apr 2008)

ShootingStar - the source of many a good post...


----------



## shootingstar (17 Apr 2008)

well well well look who`s shnuck up there behind my post... EF, how are the balls of your feet ? Yes, im so glad that you recognise my talent for excellent posts?


----------



## Jack The Lad (18 Apr 2008)

...childhood nickname. Was a bit of a divil apparently.


----------



## shootingstar (22 Apr 2008)

just to add... i worked with a girl who loved stars and anything to do with them. Got stars stuck in my mind now because of her.... stars on my bedding... stars on daughters folders.... stars on bebo page....


----------



## Bank Manager (23 Apr 2008)

Guess!


----------



## Blueberry08 (23 Apr 2008)

Bank Manager said:


> Guess!



Give us a hint. Ah go on.


----------



## moneygrower (25 Apr 2008)

I have a money tree.


----------



## Pique318 (25 Apr 2008)

moneygrower said:


> I have a money tree.



Mind if I take a cutting ? mine seems to be dead !


----------



## moneygrower (28 Apr 2008)

It doesn't propagate well


----------



## efm (29 Apr 2008)

Blueberry08 said:


> Give us a hint. Ah go on.


 
Computer says no


----------



## cappamj (29 Apr 2008)

Cappamj,  village where I was born and last two letters are hubby and my inital's


----------



## addob (30 Apr 2008)

cappamj said:


> Cappamj, village where I was born and last two letters are hubby and my inital's


 
similar to me, I'm ad, the OH is dob!


----------



## moneygrower (30 Apr 2008)

jaysus yer very rosemantic altogether


----------

